
Stephen Wolfram demonstrating the power of Wolfram language - Davesjoshin
https://www.livecoding.tv/video/live-with-stephen-wolfram/
======
natch
The deal breaker here is vendor lock-in. With that elephant in the room, it's
not even worth going into the other problems like allowing code that refers to
earlier code by line number.

